# Stay at Home Mother and SW credits



## 3kids (15 Dec 2006)

Hi,

I have been signing for tax credits/stamp? with my local SW office for over a year now and before that I was on UB after being let go from my job. I have 3 kids and although I have been looking for work and providing this info to my local office the wages I am being offered are a fraction more than what it would cost me for childcare for my 3 kids. To be honest not worth the hassle for a few €€€'s.

If I decide not to look for work where do I stand in regards to these credits?? I would be looking into going back to work when I have all 3 kids in school and childcare should hopefully be cheaper then but I will have a gap of maybe 2 or 3 years. Is there any way around this.

Please note I do not receive a penny/cent from SW so not milking it in anyway just wondering about my stamp/credit.

Unfortunately my SW office must have the most unfriendly/unapproachable group of staff I have ever come accross so would rather get some facts here before I talk with them.

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Diziet (15 Dec 2006)

To be honest I don't think you should be discussing the merits of going back to work vs childcare costs with the SW office. Even if the individuals are sympathetic, it may come back to bite you if you are classed as 'unavailable for work' so don't put yourself in that situation. 

What you may want to explore is SW support for doing some courses and improve your qualifications. Then you can aim for more money and can ensure your career does not suffer.

Alternatively, if you are talking about a career rather than a job, you may want to pay all your money to childcare for a few short years in order to preserve your career progression - depends on the job but it is a very stressful way of doing things.

Diziet


----------



## Berni (15 Dec 2006)

You should have a read of this - there is a homemakers scheme to allow you to keep your credits history intact while you raise your children
http://www.welfare.ie/publications/sw1.html


----------



## busymam (15 Dec 2006)

Berni said:


> You should have a read of this - there is a homemakers scheme to allow you to keep your credits history intact while you raise your children
> http://www.welfare.ie/publications/sw1.html


 
You only get credits for the year you start and finish homemaking. These credits and intervening years (called homemaking years) are only of use for State Pension (Contributory). See here 
http://www.welfare.ie/publications/sw1.html#7

If you sign for unemployment credits they can help you qualify for other social welfare payments. It's explained here
http://www.welfare.ie/foi/creditsaward.html#7

'In order to be entitled to Unemployment Credits, a person must be available for full-time employment, capable of work and must also be genuinely seeking work. The additional requirement to be genuinely seeking work for the award of credits while unemployed is effective from 27 August 2003.'

Hope this helps


----------

